# Anyone hop on uniroyal tiger paws?



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Anyone out there hop or have hopped on the uniroyal tiger paw awp ll 155/80r13??

Also any pics of them mounted?

Thanks!*


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Yup


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Yup


You still hopping on them an do you like them? Any pics of them mounted on your ride?


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

in my opinion, one of the ugliest looking tires you can put on a lowrider. not hating or disrespecting, just my opinion.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

TORONTO said:


> in my opinion, one of the ugliest looking tires you can put on a lowrider. not hating or disrespecting, just my opinion.


brownstars are the ugliest/worst tire. "white wall" turns brown. Tread crawls so far down the sidewall they look similar to mud tires/off road tires :barf:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

so tigerpaws are ugly because of how much bigger they are compared to the other tires lowriders have mounted? i seen a pic of them on spokes an didnt look too bad but i couldnt tell to good cause there wasnt a side to side comparison or pictures of them on a vehicle.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> brownstars are the ugliest/worst tire. "white wall" turns brown. Tread crawls so far down the sidewall they look similar to mud tires/off road tires :barf:


:rofl::rofl::rofl: @ brownstars lollll




~87Limited~ said:


> so tigerpaws are ugly because of how much bigger they are compared to the other tires lowriders have mounted? i seen a pic of them on spokes an didnt look too bad but i couldnt tell to good cause there wasnt a side to side comparison or pictures of them on a vehicle.


i never noticed if they look bigger or not. its the tread pattern that i dont like. loooks like theyre ready to go through snow lol


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

TORONTO said:


> i never noticed if they look bigger or not. its the tread pattern that i dont like. loooks like theyre ready to go through snow lol


Hahaha ok i see what you mean now.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What else ya gonna find out there? Thats the real question


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

baggedout81 said:


> What else ya gonna find out there? Thats the real question


The new 5.20s by premium sportway when they get released but they arent the ideal tire to really be hopping on, just for cruising.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

~87Limited~ said:


> The new 5.20s by premium sportway when they get released but they arent the ideal tire to really be hopping on, just for cruising.


Yep,an at $150 a pop (i think) i wouldnt run em unless my alignment was dead on at a crusing speed.Forget about it if ya have extended uppers imo


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

baggedout81 said:


> Yep,an at $150 a pop (i think) i wouldnt run em unless my alignment was dead on at a crusing speed.Forget about it if ya have extended uppers imo


Yea def right about that :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

An around my way them tiger paws are instock


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I like them, they are much better than Milestars in my opinion. Better thread pattern and the white walls actually stay white.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

baggedout81 said:


> An around my way them tiger paws are instock


Same here



Heath V said:


> I like them, they are much better than Milestars in my opinion. Better thread pattern and the white walls actually stay white.


:h5:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a few pictures of some Uniroyals on my 64.





































And finally a Milestar. Notice the semi yellow 'white' wall. Uniroyals all the way till I make the 5.20 plunge..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I actually kinda like the tread on the edge of the tire


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Here's a few pictures of some Uniroyals on my 64.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look good! I dont see them beefy or too much bigger.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Agreed. To me they don't look bigger at all and I like the tread pattern as well. I think they ride pretty good too.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> What else ya gonna find out there? Thats the real question



its not like we are searching for gold in the jungles of africa. 13 inch tires are all over the place, you just gotta look for them. check out craigslist and ebay and local papers, even put a few adds up yourself saying that you are looking for them. youd be surprised what you can come up with.




Heath V said:


> Here's a few pictures of some Uniroyals on my 64.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my honest opinion, i cant stand that tread pattern and the sidewall is so ugly. it says TIGERPAW right on there and has those stupid lines the whole way around which is bullshit to tire-shine. i would search for anything but those tires.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

How about cooper trendsetters and hercules??


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

~87Limited~ said:


> How about cooper trendsetters and hercules??


those are nice... so are hankook, cornell, tornell, firestone fr380's, etc...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Tiger paws are nice looking to Me too....I'm running them on My factory wheel and hubcaps.....WWW. TIREBUYER.COM !


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TORONTO said:


> its not like we are searching for gold in the jungles of africa. 13 inch tires are all over the place, you just gotta look for them. check out craigslist and ebay and local papers, even put a few adds up yourself saying that you are looking for them. youd be surprised what you can come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe there around you area.But round here there not that easy to come by


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not to mention all the fireston FR380 an Hankook H714 are dryed out.Without payin a grtip for em


----------



## xx1964xx (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Heath sweet pics! I like the tiger paw tread too. Got a question though how did you clean the blue stuff off of the whitewall? Cus i tried soap and water, I can't get it off lol. Thanks


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Ya sirr


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

xx1964xx said:


> Hey Heath sweet pics! I like the tiger paw tread too. Got a question though how did you clean the blue stuff off of the whitewall? Cus i tried soap and water, I can't get it off lol. Thanks


What's up brother use Brilo pads (steel wool) and Bleach White. Works like a charm!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

When I bought my rims they had brand new futura's on them but my fronts are shot and money is tight now that I'm juicing the ride this summer so I'g gonna get a pair of these

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/bridgestone/insignia-se200/p/tv104413210


----------



## xx1964xx (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh okay sweet thanks for the advice Heath! :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> When I bought my rims they had brand new futura's on them but my fronts are shot and money is tight now that I'm juicing the ride this summer so I'g gonna get a pair of these
> 
> http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/bridgestone/insignia-se200/p/tv104413210


Them are 14s brah


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> Them are 14s brah


13s look the same


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I don't care what the haters say I LOVED my tiger paws. only thing is the ARE wider in the tread. On my fleetwood they;d rub in the back so had to keep somethign skinny like fr380's, dayton quadra, cornell, etc. just to clear all the way down. Yeah it makes a difference. Theres tires that hold up and ones that don't. Uniroyals are the daily/often driven lowrider's friend. THey wear great 3 wheel/ext upper friendly. I just got some crapstars on my new rims and haven't driven enough to find out how they're like. They still got blue on whitewalls an stickers on the tread.


----------

